# Any experience with Gentropin?



## Hood_Rat (Apr 9, 2013)

Fellow hgh bros. Any insight, experience or familiar with past members who have tried Gentropin? Just recently obtained a source for it. Been on a few boards searching for reviews and nothing. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Anywho im off to search on more boards lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Gentropin?*

id stay away unless you ve seen good serum tests.


----------



## Hood_Rat (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Gentropin?*

sounds good bro, i might just buy a pack and test it myself for the hell of it


----------



## brown1106 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Gentropin?*

If you have bucks to waste go for it, but I would bet that you would be wasting hard earned money on those. Highly faked gh, trust me, I have been there done that and won't do it anymore. I am home!! Stick around here and learn from the best out there. There's no sources here but listen to the bros that's been burned for one thing or another, you'll pick up on what not to do.. Just my 2 cents worth bro, good luck..


----------



## Hood_Rat (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Gentropin?*

always appreciate the advice, thanks man


----------

